# foggy winter landscapes (img heavy)



## barleymalt (Jan 23, 2011)

This morning was absolutely stunning! General feedback would be much appreciated.

1





2




3




4




5




6


----------



## amateuraperture (Jan 23, 2011)

I really like 3 & 5, nice shots!


----------



## Warren The Guy (Jan 23, 2011)

gorgeous!


----------



## CCericola (Jan 23, 2011)

#5 good composition. There seems to be some random spots on a few of teh photos that should be airbrushed out. Or my monitor is dirty again


----------



## barleymalt (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks! It was just one of those days where any direction I looked I saw a great shot. I only had about an hour to shoot so I ended up just rushing around in my car spraying shots out the window. Luckily some of them turned out alright


----------



## AverageJoe (Jan 23, 2011)

Amazing shots, however you do have some dust on your sensor.


----------



## barleymalt (Jan 23, 2011)

AverageJoe said:


> Amazing shots, however you do have some dust on your sensor.


Thanks! Thats what those dark spots are? Thought it was dirt on the front element but I couldnt spot any.


----------



## SlickSalmon (Jan 23, 2011)

Yeow...now that's photography!


----------



## K8-90 (Jan 23, 2011)

Stunning! I would pay for a print of your first photo (though I'd like to crop out the blown out sky)... I'm a real sucker for tree-centered landscapes. Fantastic images!


----------



## mishele (Jan 23, 2011)

#1, 2, and 6 are just stunning!! Congrats on the awesome shots!


----------



## barleymalt (Jan 23, 2011)

K8-90 said:


> Stunning! I would pay for a print of your first photo (though I'd like to crop out the blown out sky)... I'm a real sucker for tree-centered landscapes. Fantastic images!



Thank you, I'm glad you like! The sky can probably be saved i didn't pay much attention to it I'll have another go at it tomorrow!


----------



## Casey. (Jan 24, 2011)

Fog has caused me to many scares while driving. Who knew I'd think of it to be beautiful Amazing pictures my friend!


----------



## Frequency (Jan 24, 2011)

These are superior quality images; those black & whites, those colour tinted ones.... all together, a feast to eyes...... every time i scroll up or down, i feel this is the best for a different one; so i can't choose the best

Regards


----------



## SJGordon (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice!  I like them all, but #2, 3, & 5 really stand out for me, with #3 probably being my favorite by a very, very  narrow margin.  Nicely done.


----------



## Photo95 (Jan 25, 2011)

Geez u don't need any feedback. These pics look stunning


----------



## Stephen.C (Jan 25, 2011)

1,3,5 are fantastic. Professional looking. Great job


----------



## spacefuzz (Jan 26, 2011)

Nice images, I think my favorite is #5


----------



## Gunner19 (Jan 26, 2011)

Great photos! 

But they are some spots on a few photos.


----------



## manaheim (Jan 26, 2011)

These are really awesome.  I don't even tend to like landscapes but these are amazing.  

One thing you might consider playing with is boosting the contrast on a couple of them... I think it would be VERY much a stylistic choice and you may not like the result, but in a couple cases it would make some of the forefront objects really pop which I think would accentuate the fogginess of the other elements.

Most notably 5, and then maybe like 2.


----------



## thatfornoobs (Jan 26, 2011)

All of these were amazing!


----------



## allysontan (Jan 26, 2011)

#2 is beautiful... I can feel the chill just by looking at it 
Can you share how that picture is taken? Thanks


----------



## Strat17 (Jan 28, 2011)

By far the coolest images I have seen all day


----------



## ideal2545 (Jan 29, 2011)

stunning shots, I like them all, but #3 and #6 caught my eye especially


----------



## barleymalt (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks everyone I'm glad you all enjoyed these. I'm hoping for more gorgeous days like that before the season ends!


----------



## rdukeshire (Jan 29, 2011)

I would just reiterate the dust on your sensor.  You could have also worked he spots out.  I loved the first 2 but then the spots started to be all I could notice.  not too much help I know, but the beauty is in the details.


----------

